# Alten Teich wieder in Betrieb nehmen



## Mx22 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin hier neu im Forum. Mein Name ist Markus und ich möchte einen alten gemauerten Teich wieder in Betrieb nehmen, und hoffe hier Unterstützung zu bekommen. Der Teich ist 2x2 Meter und 50 cm tief. Da die Tiefe etwas knapp ist möchte ich ihn um 20-30 cm erhöhen. Also noch etwas hochmodern. Da für mich noch alles Neuland ist, hätte ich gerne ein paar Ratschläge.
1. wie soll ich ihn innen Wasserdicht machen ? Folie oder was anderes ?

2. Welche Art von Fischbesatz kann man darin Pflegen ? 

3. Wie sollte gefiltert werden?

4. Da der Teich den ganzen Tag in der Sonne steht, macht es da Sinn vielleicht ein Dach drüber zu bauen ? 

Vielleicht einfach mal paar Vörschläge wie ihr es machen würdet


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Markus


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Mai 2020)

Lieber Markus,
herzlich willkommen im Forum! 

Das ist eine sehr schöne Idee, den ehemaligen Teich wieder in ein Wasserbecken zu verwandeln. Es wird sicherlich toll aussehen, wenn Du da ein paar schöne Wasserpflanzen einsetzt, auch ein kleines Wasserspiel könnte toll wirken. Für Fischbesatz ist Dein Becken zu klein – auch mit der Erhöhung. Vorteil: Du wirst keinen Filter benötigen. Mit der Beschattung würde ich abwarten, wie sich der Teich entwickelt – eventuell brauchst Du sie gar nicht. 

E werden sich sicherlich im Nullkommanix __ Libellen und anderen Insekten einfinden, mit einer kleinen Plattform im Wasser könnten Bienen und Hummeln hier einen Schluck Wasser trinken. Und selbst __ Frösche könnten einziehen, wenn sie einen Weg finden, die Höhe zu überwinden.

Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Spaß bei dem Projekt. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Mx22 (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Es gibt ja nicht viel Resonanz auf meinen Betrag . Dann werde ich irgendwie alleine zurechtkommen müssen . 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Markus


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung – dann hätte ich mir die Mühe, Dir zu antworten, wohl sparen können. Schade – wärst Du auf meinen Beitrag eingegangen, hätte doch eine Unterhaltung entstehen können. In der Folge hätten sich vermutlich auch andere Kollegen mit weiteren Tipps und Hinweisen eingeklinkt. Aber Kommunikation ist keine Einbahnstraße, sie lebt vom Dialog.

Dieses Forum ist ein Treffpunkt vieler teichinteressierter Menschen und jeder, der hier an Diskussionen teilnimmt, teilt seine Informationen und seine Hilfe aus freien Stücken. Niemand ist jedoch verpflichtet, Informationen zu liefern, es gibt keinen Automatismus. So ein Thread ist ja keine Aalreuse, die man einmal ins Wasser hängt und dann irgendwann seine Beute abholt.

Ich hätte mich jedenfalls über eine inhaltliche Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag gefreut.

Edit: Antwort erweitert


----------



## Mushi (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo Markus,

die Idee ist wohl noch ziemlich am Anfang. Sowohl 50 als auch 80 cm können leicht zufrieren und dann gibt es Fischstäbchen. Du brauchst eine vernünftige Teichtiefe, ein Folie, einen Filter, eine Pumpe, eine UVC und eine Luftpumpe.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2020)

Sorry Markus, du hast eine Antwort bekommen,  mit der hier anscheinend einige mitgehen. Hast jedoch selbst nichts weiter dazu geschrieben. 
Hast du denn schon mal angefangen im Basiswissen zu lesen?
Da werden schon viele Fragen beantwortet. 
Was hältst du denn von Kathrin ihren Vorschlägen?


----------



## Mx22 (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Bin ein wenig überrascht das Kathrin gesagt hat, Fischbesatz ginge nicht. ich habe ein Nachbar der hat ein Fertigbecken, so ein Plastikteil aus dem Baumarkt . Grob geschätzt sind da nicht mehr als 700 Liter drin. Er hat schon seit Jahren Fische drin die auch immer durch den Winter kommen . Sind halt kleine Fische. Maximal 10- 15 cm und auch nicht Viele. 7 oder 8 Fische. Im Sommer hat er ein Sonnensegel drüber. Gefiltert wird auch und das funktioniert seit Jahren. Und ich kann nicht erkennen das es den Fischen schlecht geht.
Ich wollte auch nur wenig und nicht so große Fische Halten. Hat mich verwundert, das die nicht gehen sollte bei 3000 Liter.
Hatte früher Afrikanische Buntbarsche in 800 Liter Becken und die wurden alle Steinalt die Fische und hatten nie Krankheiten.
Ich weiß das man Aquarium mit Teich nicht vergleichen kann, Temperaturschwankungen, Wasserwechsel u.s.w.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Markus


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo Markus,

herzlich willkommen im Forum! 

Die Teichabmessungen und Wassermenge (das sind ja 2 x 2 x 0,8 = 3,2 m³) finde ich persönlich für Fischhaltung ausreichend.
Allerdings kommen dann in erster Linie nur die (einheimischen) __ Moderlieschen oder die (in Deutschland noch sehr seltenen)
__ Medaka (japanische Reisfische) in Frage. Denn Goldfische werden bis 30 cm groß und vermehren sich schneller als Kaninchen!

Liegt der Teich  in Hanglage? Ich kann das nicht so genau erkennen.
Je nach Region könnte da eine Tiefe von 80 cm in einem (der eher selteneren) extremen Wintern problematisch sein.
Dann müsstest du für die paar kalten Tage (oder Wochen!) eine Teichheizung einkalkulieren.

Eine Winterabdeckung aus Hohlkammerplatten bringt auch schon viel und lässt sich bei der Teichform
und dem planen Teichrand sehr gut realisieren.

Wenn du den Teich zu einem Fisch-Hochteich ausbauen möchtest würde ich auch dringend empfehlen mindestens die
oberirdischen Mauerteile mit Styrodur oder ähnlichem außen zu isolieren (die Platten kann man einfach mit PU-Bauklebeschaum
an die Mauern kleben, hat sich bei mir am Koi-Teich bewährt). Das Optimum für deinen Fall wäre die kompletten Seiten,
also bis zur Bodenplatte hinunter, zu isolieren.

Wenn du Fische halten möchtest brauchst du auch eine Pumpe mit ausreichendem Ansaugschutz, so dass die kleinen Fische
nicht angesaugt und geschreddert werden können. Außerdem würde ich einen guten Durchlauffilter empfehlen, der nicht so
empfindlich wie ein Druckfilter auf überzogene Reinigungsintervalle reagiert.

Zu deiner Frage nach der Abdichtung: Ich würde eine PVC-Teichfolie passgenau einschweißen, so dass es keine Falten gibt.
Die fallen in so kleinen geometrischen Teichen eher als optisch sehr störend auf.

Ich habe auch gerade einen ganz ähnlichen kleinen Medaka-Teich gebaut, mit 3.500 Litern Inhalt (steht alles in meinem Teichblog).
Allerdings ohne Dämmung, da dieser neben dem Haus liegt und ich im Winter einfach über einen Schlauch 40 Grad
heißes Wasser vom Haus zum Wasserwechsel zulaufen lassen kann und so die Teichtemperatur einfach steuern kann.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch mehr Leute für die quirligen kleinen freundlichen Medaka als Teichfische entscheiden 

Ach ja: Wenn du dich für Fische entscheiden solltest und auf der eher sichereren Seite sein willst, solltest du für die "Fisch-Technik",
inklusive Rohre, Außenwand-Dämmung, Teichabdeckung und Kleinkram, locker einen Tausender zusätzlich einkalkulieren.


----------



## Mx22 (6. Mai 2020)

Danke Gabor für deine Mühe .
Hast alles meine Fragen Super erklärt.
Noch ne Frage zu der Verschweisung der Folie ? Hast du sowas schon mal gemacht? Ist das kompliziert ? Gibt’s da irgendwo eine Anleitung ?
Da Teich hat ne Hanglage und den Ganzen Tag Sonne. Ich dachte da eventuell an eine Überdachung ? Was meinst du dazu ?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Markus


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe meinen Koi-Teich, die 2 m³ Biokammer davon und den 3,5 m³ __ Medaka-Teich selbst geschweißt.
Alles mit einer sehr guten (aber nicht professionellen) digital einstellbaren Heißluftpistole.

Ich hatte das vorher auch noch nie gemacht und anfangs meine Mühe damit, aber das kann man lernen. 
Allerdings braucht es dafür schon etwas handwerkliches Geschick. Am Anfang habe ich doch das ein oder
andere Loch in die Folie gebrannt  
Ich hatte mir vorher auf YouTube ne ganze Menge Videos dazu angeguckt.

Meine Schweißarbeiten sind zwar bisher alle dicht (als Laie ist es wichtig nach dem Schweißen noch eine Nahtversiegelung,
als zusätzlichen Schutz, aufzupinseln). Aber im Vergleich zu den Profis habe ich beim optischen Ergebnis noch erheblich Luft nach oben 

Zum Sonnenschutz: Ich würde dir ganz klar einen empfehlen, sonst werden die Algen vermutlich schneller wachsen als du sie
raussammeln kannst. Ich persönlich finde diese dreieckigen, bei Bedarf ausrollbaren oder aufhängbaren, sehr schick.
Der Teich muss ja nicht komplett beschattet werden.

Ja, und auch die Fische würden sonst den ganzen Tag gegrillt werden. Aber da kann man auch eine Mini-Seerose in den Teich setzen.

Alternativ kann man auch einen "Teichbaum" (der proportionsmäßig zum Teich passt) so pflanzen, dass die Sonne
drum rum wandert und immer andere Bereiche beschattet werden.
Da muss man allerdings dann öfter mal die Wasseroberfläche abkeschern oder auf den Boden gesunkene Blätter rausfischen,
sonst verlandet ein kleiner Teich ruckzuck.


----------



## Mx22 (17. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe jetzt mal alles ausgeräumt. Morgen werde ich mal mit einem Hochdruckreiniger versuchen die Reste der flüssigen Teichfolie abzubekommen . Nach jetzigen Stand werde ich dann den Teich mit Weber 930 oder MEM  Dichtschlämme streichen.  
Beim Filter bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Ein Durchlauffilter muss doch vermutlich oberhalb der Wasserfläche platziert werden ???


----------



## Mx22 (17. Mai 2020)

Mit einem Durchlaufafilter wird das wohl nichts wenn ich mir das Aufstellkonzept betrachte


----------



## Mx22 (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
die alte Gummibeschichtung ist schwer abzubekommen. da weiss ich leider nicht ob ich die Dichtschlämme drüber Streichen kann. Eine 3D angefertigte Teichfolie kostet etwa 400€. Es gibt noch viele Fragen für mich.
Wie mach ich das mit den Teichpflanzen, weil ich ja keine Üferzonen habe ?
Welchen Bodengrund sollte ich verwenden ?
Filterung ? Druckfilter ? Innenfilter ?

MFG
Markus


----------



## Zacky (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo. Ein geschlossener Druckfilter kann unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen. Ein Pumpen-gespeister Durchlauffilter steht oberhalb der Teichoberfläche und läuft via eigener Schwerkraft aus. Bei einem gepumpten Durchlauffilter muss man genau schauen, dass Pumpe, Umwälzleistung und Filter selbst harmonieren, da sonst das Risiko groß ist, dass der Filter überläuft. Dies kann schon bei mangelnder Wartung/Reinigung passieren, sofern die Filtermatten mit Schmutz zugesetzt sind.

Welcher Filter es letztendlich werden soll, muss Du selbst entscheiden, da dies auch eine Budgetfrage bei Anschaffung und Unterhalt ist.

Bodengrund würde ich nicht nutzen.

Teichpflanzen ohne Pflanzzone wird erstmal schwierig, aber es gibt auch Pflanzen die durchaus entsprechend tief stehen können. Andere Pflanzen aus dem Flachwasserbereich bzw. der Sumpfzone man ggf. mit Pflanztaschen am Teichrand oben einsetzen oder einhängen. Alternativ etwas basteln... Pflanzkörbe aus Edelstahl oder Kunststoff, welche an der Beckenoberkante angebracht werden können.


----------



## Mx22 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
Ich habe im Internet gesehen das manche Leute Ein Normale Teichfolie in einen Quader legen ohne zu schweigen oder kleben . Ist das möglich bei 2x2x 0,9 Meter ? 
Gruß Markus


----------



## Mushi (30. Mai 2020)

Wenn es ausehen soll wie eine runzlige Oma, ja. 

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Mx22 (18. Juni 2020)

Bin jetzt schon ein bischen weiter gekommen . Tiefe liegt jetzt bei 95 cm. Als Nächstes werde ich jetzt ein 3D Folie aus Epdm bestellen . 
Pflanzen dieses Jahr noch einbringen macht keinen Sinn oder ?


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2020)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Pflanzen dieses Jahr noch einbringen macht keinen Sinn


Warum nicht, der Herbst ist noch dazu die perfekte Pflanzzeit.


----------



## Mx22 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Da ich ja keine Flachwasserzone habe kommen vermutlich nur Pflanztaschen in Frage. 
Welche Pflanzenarten könnte ich dort verwenden ? In die Mitte wollte ich eine Winterharte Seerose Stellen. 
Da ich von dem ganzen so gar keine Ahnung habe, wäre ich dankbar für ein paar Ideen und Pflanzvorschläge.
LG
Markus


----------



## Plätscher (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
da dein Becken nicht sehr groß ist würde ich an deiner Stelle höchstens eine mittelwüchsige Seerose nehmen. Da es solche idR nicht in Baumärkten und Gartencenter gibt, schau doch mal bei Nymphaeon oder Naturagart nach,da wirst du fündig.
Pflanz sie am besten in einen Mörtelkübel, da hat sieordentlich Substrat und ist über die Jahre leichter zu händeln. 

Wichtig sind auch UW-Pflanzen, nimm verschiedene Arten. Man weiß nie was sich durchsetzt. Schau dir bei den obigen Händlern auch die Schwimmblattpflanzen an.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2020)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe im Internet gesehen das manche Leute Ein Normale Teichfolie in einen Quader legen ohne zu schweigen oder kleben . Ist das möglich bei 2x2x 0,9 Meter ?
> Gruß Markus


Ja.Ich wurde Pflanztaschen kaufen und Böchungsmatten.....oder nur die Pflanztaschen. Gibt es bei E-Bay günstiger als bei Naturgar. Diese dann mit den Naturgar Klemmleisten befestigen. Damit machst du auch gleich die Folie fest. Das Ganze direckt unter der Mauerplatte....bzw. die noch einmal hoch.
Böschungsmatte verdeckt und schützt dann die Folienfalten an der Wand. Sieht natütlich aus und die Pflanzen wachsen da auch auf die dauer rein. Auch ohne Sand oder so.
Habe ich bei meiner Mutter so gemacht.
  Gemauertes Becken das immer undicht wurde.

Muss glaube ich mal Bilder mach von Jetzt nach ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/steilwandanschluss-mit-schiene.50991/
Im Beitrag drei hat einer die Schiene verlinkt.


----------



## Mx22 (12. Juli 2020)

Bin jetzt mal ein Stück weitergekommen


----------



## Mx22 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
was meint ihr zum Thema Bodengrund ? Wegen der Optik
Bekomme heute ein paar Krebsscheren die ich aber in Körbe setzen will.
Sollte ich den Pflanzkorb mit den Krebsscheren unterbauen, damit diese nicht in der Tiefe von 90cm stehen?
Ich habe sowieso die Befürchtung das ich mit Pflanzen kein Glück haben werde, weil die Wasserhärte bei uns bei ca 20 dh liegt.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2020)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Sollte ich den Pflanzkorb mit den Krebsscheren unterbauen,


Da würde ich ein paar größere Feldsteine unten reinlegen, und die Körbe draufstellen, dann kommt das alles ein bißchen höher.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juli 2020)

Moin,
wirf die Krebsscheren einfach in den Teich. Sie hauen sowieso aus dem Korb ab. Aber bei hartem Wasser ist die Chance groß das sie rückwärts wachsen.


----------



## Mx22 (14. Juli 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Moin,
> wirf die Krebsscheren einfach in den Teich. Sie hauen sowieso aus dem Korb ab. Aber bei hartem Wasser ist die Chance groß das sie rückwärts wachsen.


Hallo,
Habe gestern die Krebsscheren reingeworfen. Die Wurzeln schwimmen auch oben und die Krebsscheren legen sich dadurch auf die Seite.


----------



## Mx22 (17. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Soll ich die langen Wurzeln vielleicht in ein Korb mit Sand oder Kies einpflanzen ?


----------



## Plätscher (17. Juli 2020)

Nimm einfach einen etwas größeren Kieselstein und befestige damit 2-3 der längsten Wurzeln am Grund.
So sind sie fixiert.


----------



## Mx22 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
Wie lange soll ich die UVC Lampe auslassen . Filter läuft jetzt eine Woche mit Starterbakterien von Oase. 
LG Markus


----------



## Mx22 (19. Juli 2020)




----------



## Mx22 (23. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
Soll ich nach 2 Wochen Filterlaufzeit mit Starterbakterien jetzt die UVC Lampe einschalten? 
Es bilden sich jetzt schon grüne Fadenalgen 
Gruß Markus


----------



## troll20 (23. Juli 2020)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Es bilden sich jetzt schon grüne Fadenalgen


Die UVC Strahlung deiner Lampe kommt aber nicht zu den Algen im Teich, von daher kannst du sie auch weiterhin auslassen. Erst wenn sich Schwebealgen bilden, macht das Sinn.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juli 2020)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Es bilden sich jetzt schon grüne Fadenalgen


Das ist ganz normal, Fadenalgen ernähren sich von den überflüssigen Nährstoffen, die sich in Deinem Wasser rumtreiben.
Wenn Du die Fadenalgen immer wieder abkescherst, oder mit eine Harke rausziehst, entfernst Du auch die Nährstoffe.


----------



## Janekmaurer (10. Aug. 2020)

Ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön
Hast du da schon Fische drinne?
Zeig mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Mx22 (13. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, 
Der Teich läuft jetzt in der Fünften Woche. Fische sind noch keine drin. Ich dachte erst an Regenbogenelritzen. Diese bräuchten aber starke Strömung . Bin da unsicher weil dann ja die Pflanzen ständig in Bewegung wären .


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2020)

Moderließchen könntest Du einsetzen, die bleiben klein, vermehren sich aber doll.
Mein Teich läuft jetzt gerade mal 1 Woche und ich habe schon die ersten Fadenalgen rausgeholt. Die Pflanzen müssen erstmal richtig in die Pötte kommen.


----------



## Janekmaurer (13. Aug. 2020)

Ich würde __ Medaka und __ Moderlieschen einsetzen.


----------



## Mx22 (3. März 2021)

Ich würde gerne in mein Hochteich eine Flachwasserzone einbauen. Hat da jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Ida17 (3. März 2021)

Moin,

was stellst Du Dir unter einer Flachwasserzone vor bzw. was soll sie bezwecken? Wie hoch soll der Wasserstand dort und wie breit soll die Zone sein?
Nachträglich so etwas zu installieren, ohne das Wasser abzulassen, ist schwierig. 
Ich denke mal, Du möchtest keine Blumenkästen reinhängen oder Mörtelkübel als Unterbau benutzen?


----------



## Mx22 (3. März 2021)

ich habe mal gelesen das sich die Goldfische gern in flacherem Wasser aufhalten.


----------



## samorai (3. März 2021)

Richtig, das machen viele Fische so. 
Um zu wachsen brauchen Fische wärme. 
In den Seiten Linien befinden sich dafür Nerven die sehr feine Temperatur beste rschiede so zu sagen messen bzw feststellen können.
Das hilft den Fischen immer die besten / hoesten Temperatur Bereiche zu finden.


----------



## Ida17 (4. März 2021)

Provisorisch könntest du Steine (bspw. Bruchsteine) "aufmauern", so dass die Tiere in eine Art Flachwasserzone können.
Ansonsten bleibt nur der große Umbau mit Wasserablassen, um dann eine Flachwasserzone tatsächlich richtig zu mauern. 

Bedenke: durch die Flachwasserzone verringert sich automatisch das Volumen, egal wie Du es anstellst.


----------



## DbSam (4. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde da nichts 'aufmauern', der Teich hat doch nur 3,2m³.

Und wenn 'Flachzone', dann irgendeine aufgeständerte Plastetafel (o.ä.) nehmen, dann können sich die Fische auch darunter verstecken ...
Die PVC-Tafel auf Maß schneiden und einen Rand herum aufkleben, so dass sich eine flache Schale ergibt.
Der Rand stabilisiert und man kann etwas Sand für die Optik einfüllen ...
Den Ständer könnte man aus Aluprofilen zusammenschrauben oder aus Edelstahl schweißen (lassen).
Irgendwie so in der Richtung würde ich das umsetzen ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Und vermutlich kommt noch einer mit der Idee einer flachen Brotkiste/Bäckerkiste/Eurobehälter um die Ecke. 
Geht auch, ist dann halt nicht von Rand zu Rand ...


----------



## Mx22 (4. März 2021)

ich habe gesehen, da hat einer ein Holzbrett genommen und mit irgendwelchen Winkeln am Fixiert. Aber welches Holz ist schon Wassertauglich ?
Ich denke ich werde mir eine Pflanzelinsel bei der Firma Koitec bestellen .


----------



## DbSam (4. März 2021)

Holz hält unter Wasser schon ein ganzes Weilchen, keine Sorge.
Musst Dich halt nur um den Auftrieb kümmern, bzw. etwas gegen den Auftrieb unternehmen.


VG Carsten

PS:
Pflanzinsel <> Flachwasserzone
Jedenfalls nach meinem Verständnis.


----------



## Mx22 (4. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Holz hält unter Wasser schon ein ganzes Weilchen, keine Sorge.
> Musst Dich halt nur um den Auftrieb kümmern, bzw. etwas gegen den Auftrieb unternehmen.
> 
> 
> ...


Flachwasserzone ist das nicht, das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Ida17 (4. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> ich würde da nichts 'aufmauern', der Teich hat doch nur 3,2m³.


Das ist es ja, viel Spiel hat man nicht und ganz ehrlich: die Goldfische werden wohl auch so angenehme Temperaturen im Sommer haben 

@Mx22 : beschattest Du den Teich im Sommer?


----------



## Mx22 (4. März 2021)

Teich ist beschattet!
keine Probleme. Kaum Nitrat, keine Algen und immer glasklares Wasser


----------



## troll20 (4. März 2021)

Mx22 schrieb:


> Kaum Nitrat


Und Nitrit, Phosphat usw?


----------



## Mx22 (4. März 2021)

Warum soll Nitrit drin sein ?


----------



## Whyatt (4. März 2021)

Google bitte mal nach Nitrifikation


----------



## Mx22 (4. März 2021)

Ich weiß schon was das ist . Ich habe nur gesagt, warum sollte ich Nitrit haben. Nitrit hat man nur bei Neuanlauf , überbesatz, oder nicht funktionierendem __ Filtersystem.


----------

